# Old Niagara 35... should I pass on this



## dodgydingo (Jun 6, 2008)

I am considering doing the liveaboard thing and am looking around for boats. I was hoping to find something in the 40-50k range. 

I found a 1980 Niagara 35 that was recently surveyed and is going for 45k which is about 25k cheaper than others for sale. The Niagara I understand has a balsa core which is known to get issues.

The survey has some worrying issues listed on it and I am wondering if this is something I should pass on. Specifically it mentions: 

"Random hull laminate moisuture meter readings below the waterline were elevated as follows: starboard side low (11-15) throughout with occassional readings of 16. Starboard "low moderate" aft becoming "high moderate" (21-26) in the amidships sections and moderate (16-20) forward. Readings above the water line were for the most part low but were elevated to "low moderate" extending above teh waterline to port/amidships. The more elevated metere readings to port indicated that moisture has migrated into the laminate and in this instance the core on the port side."

"Random soundings of the external hull laminate revealed fairly extensive core separation/delaminations in the port forefoot area,port/amidships below the vessel name, and keel (extends up to port topsides), to starboard below the waterline and from the bow. The keel was found in good condition. spade rudder in good condition although minor delamination separation in the lower port face. "

The dealer suggest said it wouldnt be an issue but I am reading that moisture in the core is a bad/expensive thing to repair. he suggested just injecting some fiberglass in the crinkly bits when i walk on the deck, but I am really concerned about all the areas below the water line. 

Should i pass on this. Will i find a boat older than 25years that doesnt have core issues?


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Pass on this one for sure.

Trust your intuition and not the dealer. Remember, you can tell if a salesmen is lying if his/her lips are moving.

You should be able to find a solid boat for $40k-$50k.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

dodgydingo said:


> Should i pass on this. Will i find a boat older than 25years that doesnt have core issues?


Yes, and yes. There are many, many boats that do not have cored hulls, i.e. their hulls are solid fibreglass laminate (most WILL have some coring in the deck, though).


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Another "Yes, pass on this one" from here... that report is thorough and specific and contains no good news.

Plenty of boats around that should fit your requirements and budget.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Moisture in the cored hull???? Now you know why it's $25K below sound Niagara 35's. Keep looking! There's a lot of solid older boats out there.


----------



## primerate84 (Jun 14, 2006)

Definitely pass. This is a buyer's market and there are plenty of good boats available that should meet your needs in your price range that don't have water in the core. Just keep looking.


----------



## TAK (Jul 14, 2003)

On the other hand .. 
Do some research but I doubt the hull is cored below the water line.. if you think the boat solid otherwise and you are not afraid of some work and you like the boat offer $20-25 less .. 

Ellis designs are classic and that is a roomy 35 ..


----------



## dodgydingo (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you for all the quick replys. I will pass on it. It is a shame though as it is a beautiful boat and yes very roomy. I will keep looking although I think I will have to look at the smaller boats if I want it to be in good shape for that price.

From reading the forum, it sounds like I should be looking for Aloha 32, or Ontarios, and I have heard Tartans mentioned many times. The broker suggested CC as they are solid glass cores.

What are your opinions on Northern Ketchs. I could not find any information about them but I did find one for 40k which I am no finding suspect considering it is a 38foot boat.. seems a bit low.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

*I just sold a Niagara 35*



dodgydingo said:


> From reading the forum, it sounds like I should be looking for Aloha 32, or Ontarios, and I have heard Tartans mentioned many times. The broker suggested CC as they are solid glass cores.
> 
> What are your opinions on Northern Ketchs. I could not find any information about them but I did find one for 40k which I am no finding suspect considering it is a 38foot boat.. seems a bit low.


I agree on the recommendations to pass on this one. I think you will find other Niagaras in this price range. Mine sold for CA$66K and it was in outstanding condition and very well-equipped. I would not avoid these boats because of core in hulls - most have no problems, especially if no holes have been drilled through the cored section (the hull was laid out with solid sections for various through-hulls.)

Overall, I would think that Hinterhoeller build quality is better than either Aloha or Ontario, but the latter boats are decent quality too and if the price is right. The Northern 37 is not well-known (not many were built) and are decent, basic boats. I had a Northern 29 and the build quality was OK, the problem was that it had an early IOR hull form and did not sail all that well. Not sure if this can be said for the 37. Some 37s were sold as hull and deck only and the overall quality will depend on how well the home builder did.

It sounds like you are in Canada from the boats you are talking about. You certainly should look in the US - prices there are very reasonable and there is a very large range of boats to choose from.


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

Run away, don't walk. Lots more fish in the ocean.


----------



## dodgydingo (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes I am in Mississauga, suburb of Toronto,Canada. I did notice the boats in Michigan were much lower in price when browsing on yachtworld's website. I guess I will be scouring the forum tonight about importing boats into Canada. Thanks for the info on the Northern. I appreciate any info I can get. The 37 is listed on yachtworld for 56,000 and I will be looking at it next week. The photos of it look pretty good but as I am new to boats I am a bit nervous about these moisture issues.. or any other things that could be a disaster. There is another Northern 37 listed for about 45k on yachtworld and it does look like it was finished by another builder as the interior is more basic.


----------



## button (Jun 24, 2008)

*Ontario 32*

You can't go wrong with an Ontario 32. They are built to last. No issues with them!!!!


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

Importing into Ontario just means paying GST and PST, pretty basic. my trucking company took care of it at the border and actually paid the taxes and I reimbursed them on delivery. Sailing her home is of course cheaper but not always possible.

Gary


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

*southern ontario*

Google or yahoo sailquest ontario. Checkout used sailboat market central Canada. There are lots of listings as close as Port Credit. Also some stats on some popular older Canadian boats.


----------

